# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Ardyss International - Get Healthy & Wealthy

## Ken Barnes

Imagine running a business that allows people to drop 2 to 3 sizes in 10 minutes with diet - surgery - exercise or pills. While also helping their posture and reliving back pain.

That is exactly what Ardyss International does and a lot more.

Ardyss is a solid company with a 20 year history but with the sizzle and excitement of a start up.  

Ardyss is a company built of people, from all walks of life and socio-economic
backgrounds and professions, who dream of taking control of their destiny and having their own business.

The products are fantastic and the compensation plan is the best I have ever
seen.  Ardyss has ten ways in which you can earn money.  See http://www.ardysslife.com/Compensati...?ID=ardyssinuk

The opportunity is now about to explode in Europe. In South Africa there are only a few people who  have grasped this opportunity. South Africa has the potential to be huge.

If you are reading this post, believe when I say Ardyss is coming to South Africa in big way, it will either grow around you or underneath you. We have learnt that lesson in the UK.

This business opportunity is huge and is exploding. Even in this early stage of the companies growth in the UK people are making very strong incomes in a short period of time. Here is a video about how you can get paid YouTube        - Enterprising Network- Ardyss COMPENSATION

There is a massive opportunity to capitalise on the surge that is sure to come from this business.

I am seeking partners to work with to bring this opportunity to the people of South Africa.

You can call me on (UK) 07957590806 or my skype name is caniken or email me on ken@ardyssinuk.com

Look forward to the possibility of working with you.

Ken Barnes
President - Ardyss International
Team Work Makes The Dream Work

----------

